# Hedge cutter / trimmer for Kubota B4200



## rjbeardsley (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi everyone, 
Just wondering if anyone has any info on what would be a suitable hedge cutter or trimmer for a Kubota B4200. It seems that most of the ones currently available are rated with too high a hp. 
Many thanks, 
Rich


----------

